# Halloween Forum T-shirts



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

CMGhost - there usually is a fundraising t-shirt every year, usually with a contest. Contact Larry for more information on when it will be and if he's doing a contest this year.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

If we could get the shirt in 4x or 5x I'd be in for one!


----------



## guitarist155 (Sep 25, 2007)

i think last year there was a t-shirt and a zippered hoodie, i missed last years and am determined to get one this year lol i would love a hooded sweatshirt but i would be in for a hoodie or a t-shirt


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I might be interested in a hoodie, price depending. But I'd really like a baby doll tee (women's fitted, short tailed t-shirt).


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Ohhh I'd be interested in a baby-T or Maybe one of those closefitting baseball shirts. You know with the colored 3/4 sleeve and white bodice. Either way keep us posted.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

"Honey … I'm feeling spooky tonight…"


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

I got the zippered hoodie last yr and wear it a lot. I'd love a hooded sweatshirt or if I hit my goal weight, a babydoll tee. ah heck take one of each!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have both the t shirt and the hoodie, but girls, the thing with a babydoll tee is, for one, guys can't wear it, and I doubt there will be two styles of tee, too much work, etc., and not all of us, even if I ever reached a "target goal" weight loss wise, wouldn't at my age ever wear one. So I'll stick to a basic tee, I love both of mine, by the way, and am looking forward to getting some again this year, , I go into a freezer daily at work, and wear the hoodie daily, I love it, left it hanging in the bosses office one day, and some one asked whose jacket it was, the reply was, if it's halloween, it's Beth's!!


----------



## deadlypeanutboy (Oct 9, 2007)

I asked Larry in the beginning of May about shirts for this year, seeing as I missed the boat last year. He said that shirts would be coming out "in a month of two," so it should be any time now.


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

News on the '08 shirt???


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

bethene said:


> I have both the t shirt and the hoodie, but girls, the thing with a babydoll tee is, for one, guys can't wear it, and I doubt there will be two styles of tee, too much work, etc., and not all of us, even if I ever reached a "target goal" weight loss wise, wouldn't at my age ever wear one. So I'll stick to a basic tee, I love both of mine, by the way, and am looking forward to getting some again this year, , I go into a freezer daily at work, and wear the hoodie daily, I love it, left it hanging in the bosses office one day, and some one asked whose jacket it was, the reply was, if it's halloween, it's Beth's!!



Beth, you are fabulous and would look great in a baby doll T. However if only one T can be made Im in for a regular T as well. Not much use for a hoodie down here in florida, but a T-shirt definately.
Love that your job knew that was your


----------



## drea11 (Jun 4, 2006)

Hoodies are cool, but here in Texas I wouldnt get to wear it much either! I would like to get a t-shirt or 2 as well.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I would LOVE a hoodie!! PLEASE PLEASE! Larry any info yet?


----------



## CalypsoLB (Aug 8, 2007)

Id be interested in a hoodie...I love my hoodies 

~Beth


----------



## monstergramma (Jun 24, 2004)

you should email larry cuz he might have some from last year leftover.


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Oh, baby tee style for me as well!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Cafe Press is a great site to get started on. They give you more than shirts and hoodies. You can stickers, mugs, underwear, sweats, all the goodies/ This is a great idea. I wonder what last years looked like?


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

I would like a baby doll, however, at 6' 1" and 250 I need a 3x and a good leg waxing............


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

^ roflmao.....


----------



## bayork (Oct 27, 2003)

halloweenrocks08
(and anyone else that's curious...) - 

Here is the thread for last year's shirt:

http://halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/62892-new-draft-2007-forum-shirts.html

..and the page you could order them from at hauntmart:

2007 HalloweenForum.com T-Shirt (PRE-ORDER)

The PREVIOUS year started with a huge competition. HERE is the page with all of the designs submitted by members:

HalloweenForum.com Shirt Submissions

The front ended up being image HFT26, with the back HFT19
(They are WAY cool....!)


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

We had HF shirts '07, '06, '05, '04. I'd need to pull my shirts out and count (and take pics to make you jelous), but I don't think there were any before '04. Good luck getting any of the really early years.

Cafepress sucks, all their stuff looks identical. 

Babydoll t-shirts would look good on many of you, but there's probably not nearly enough demand. Just go down another size in your t-shirt. Plus since less than half the forum would want them, it'd probably become a lot more hassle than Larry would want to put into it.


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

WOW...I wish I would've joined the forum last year early enough...those shirts are friggin awesome. I definitely woulda had a handful of them.

Can't wait to see what this year brings.

Anywhere that we could get backorder of shirts? Silly question probably...


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I think if you go to the second link on bayorks post, it looks like you can still purhcase them.

When do they ususally come out with the new t-shirts?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

it will be soon, very soon...


----------



## CalypsoLB (Aug 8, 2007)

jgc106 said:


> I would like a baby doll, however, at 6' 1" and 250 I need a 3x and a good leg waxing............











...


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Yes. They are planned very soon. We have done shirts for 4 or 5 years now. Hoodies for the last 2.

They did get pushed back a little longer than I wanted due to my abrupt career change ( company had laid off people including me). Things are starting to be on track now.

Thanks!!!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

There are "a few" of previous years shirts in various sizes. The option of purchasing them may be available with purchase of the new ones.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I got my Hoodie sweatshirt last year LOVE IT!!! , wished I was ready to buy other years, when i get this years i might pick up a shirt from years past if avalable!!!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I really hope there will be hoodies again this year. Then I could really wear it all year long. I'm in Canada, so we get a little snow.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Will there be child sizes available? Or an xsmall adult? I'd like to get some for the whole family. As long as they're black, otherwise the boys won't wear them. They're all going thru the "I won't wear it unless it's black stage". So we'll need xsmall adult, med adult and 4x adult.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

jgc106 said:


> I would like a baby doll, however, at 6' 1" and 250 I need a 3x and a good leg waxing............


When I graduated nursing, a buddy bought me a tight nurses uniform just to screw with me. Can you say Werewolf??? Guess that stuff looks better on the ladies.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Anymore news on when to expect these out?? Itching to buy...


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I am waiting to hear back from somebody regarding something. I hopefully will hear back today.

Thanks.


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks Larry. We appreciate the update.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Went bump-in-night, lookin' for an update...


----------



## CrazyLabTennessee (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes i would love a hoodie here in Tennessee.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

I think it would only be cold enough to wear a hoodie for about 3 days here in GA, but I'd love to be sportin' a t-shirt if I can!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm diggity down for a shirt and a hoddie. if it's not too too much.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I would also be interested in a tshirt.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

13mummy said:


> I really hope there will be hoodies again this year. Then I could really wear it all year long. I'm in Canada, so we get a little snow.



A little?? OMG we got burried last year, lol!

So you guys do deliver to Canada? If so.........sweet!!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Bump in the night.... any news yet?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I have been working with someone who was going to do the design. Things have not moved as quickly on this as I had hoped.



13mummy said:


> Bump in the night.... any news yet?


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I also would love a hoodie. As long as it is black


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Hey Larry if you do decide to do a T-shirt will those be just regular T-shirts or retro-fit. Retro fits is a little closer fit. If no retro....will the regular T-shirt come in Extra-Small???*


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Is there anything we can do to help?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Sizes will probably be sm-3x regular black t-shirts. Hoodies are very likely also.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Not at this time. Thanks much! 


13mummy said:


> Is there anything we can do to help?


----------



## Gwynplaine (Jul 29, 2008)

I echo the above statements, please keep "us" posted - 
I enjoy wearing/supporting the online places that I lurk...


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

larry said:


> There are "a few" of previous years shirts in various sizes. The option of purchasing them may be available with purchase of the new ones.


Hey Larry, if there are any of the larger sizes left (2x, 3x, or bigger), I'm in!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

13mummy said:


> I really hope there will be hoodies again this year. Then I could really wear it all year long. I'm in Canada, so we get a little snow.


Hey Mum, send some of that white stuff down my way... I'm starting to think ol' Al might be on to something. We haven't gotten more than a dusting for farrrrrrrrrr too long!!! I can't WAIT to move outta this fricking swamp!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Hey Mum, send some of that white stuff down my way... I'm starting to think ol' Al might be on to something. We haven't gotten more than a dusting for farrrrrrrrrr too long!!! I can't WAIT to move outta this fricking swamp!


Hey I'd be glad to share. Maybe we won't have to shovel as much!
Are you moving somewhere a little colder?

Larry, I'll be in for a hoddie and top!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Man, I hope to within the next couple years... I can't stand many more of these hundred degree/hundred percent humidity days! They really need to move the capitol to Topeka or someplace other than a swamp!!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm also wanting a shirt, if they become available!


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

I've been wanting to grab a hoodie for 2 years now, and never have the moola for one. I'm going to try to hold on to some money for one this year though! Start early . Haha.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Larry, can you give us a timeline? 1 week, 2 weeks, 3 weeks?? I'm trying to hold onto some mula as well.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Should be within 1 week. I have been waiting for a design from someone however, it had been delayed a lot more than I thought that it would.

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

The person that was going to do the design did not work out. I will be getting a design (hopefully) no later than the end of the weekend.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Thanks for keeping us updated Larry.


----------



## guitarist155 (Sep 25, 2007)

i can't wait  my first forum shirt


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for keeping us updated, and I can't wait to purchase a hoodie.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey Larry, what about wprking with Toxic Toons on a design?

index


----------



## mryantaylor (Oct 10, 2007)

larry said:


> The person that was going to do the design did not work out. I will be getting a design (hopefully) no later than the end of the weekend.


I'd love to work up a design for this. Here's an example of my work:
Halloween Art by M Ryan Taylor and here: Merry Halloween


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Hmm why not let the talented members of the forum designe it? Then we could all vote in a poll or something. I'm sure there are many great ideas out there. And plus, it might get done sooner because they'd be overly excited to see who's was choosen.


----------



## mryantaylor (Oct 10, 2007)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> Hmm why not let the talented members of the forum designe it? Then we could all vote in a poll or something. I'm sure there are many great ideas out there. And plus, it might get done sooner because they'd be overly excited to see who's was choosen.


Yeah, you wouldn't even have to give us a lot of time, like next Wednesday or something. If you opened it up you could just specify dimensions and needed resolution. Just an idea.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

We have done entries and polls multiple years. It is preferred not to do that this year.

I will be working on getting a design this weekend. We need to get these going.

If anybody would like to submit artwork (that you have full rights to) that you would like to be considered for the shirt and hoodie, please email at [email protected] . Must be 1 color (half-tones/multi-shade are ok), 300 dpi .PSD file.

Thanks very much.


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

Ooooh, I want one!

Thanks for the updates! I can't wait.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Just a quick update. I had some issues over the weekend that delayed the design a day or 2. It will be soon!

Thanks.


----------



## Toetag (Jan 31, 2008)

I will mess with a design if i have a few minutes here and there when is the cut of date to submit a design?


----------



## Toetag (Jan 31, 2008)

and can i get the halloweenforum font?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I have not quite "gotten there" with the design. My gal was sick last night and required my attention.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

larry said:


> I have not quite "gotten there" with the design. My gal was sick last night and required my attention.


Hope your gal is feeling better.


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

hope you gal is okay, can we get them in Scotland? Now a whole family wearing halloween t-shirts would make the neighbours really dis-own us.

Can't think of anything better


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Watcha think? Ya want one?


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Ooh yes! me! me! ME WANT!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Cooooool, I want one!! Have you decided on the style offerings yet (short sleeve, long sleeve, hoodie, various colors (orange, purple &/or green))? Will we order from that same site you used last year? 

Please consider this my preorder of an XL t-shirt, preferrably in purple, until the official website goes up!


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

Sweet! I want a hoodie.


----------



## samhainschimera (Aug 8, 2008)

Very cool, I want a hoodie as well.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

coolness. There will be black tshirts (same great quality of previous years). Only one style possible at this time to to costs of each style. There will be great hoodies too. 

Pre-order will be available soon.


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks Larry. Hope your gal is feeling better.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Count me in for at least two.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

YEa, I'm in for two also.


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Sniff sniff, you da man, Larry! 

I must have a new tee and hoodie. I wear my 06 hoodie as a winter coat here in Texas, except when the DH swipes it (grrr).


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hopefully they'll come in larger sizes? I think Brian would like to get one too.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

YIPPEEE!!!!

That is a SCWEEETTT design!! I'll take a t _and _a hoodie!!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Count me in for a hoodie.


----------



## guitarist155 (Sep 25, 2007)

i know i will at least get a hoodie


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Yup, T for me!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll take 1 large and 1 of the largest size you have. I want to ware it to bed. just let me know where to send $$$


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I'd take one...but I'm gonna need a small...t-shirt and hoodie.


----------



## bonemanB (Sep 30, 2006)

I"m in...1 small for my little monster and 1 large for mwaaa.....


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*1 Small T-shirt for me please! Thank you darling*


----------



## guitarist155 (Sep 25, 2007)

will we pre-order through a website like last years? or will we tell you what we want?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Yes. I will post the info as soon as it is up. Pre-orders will be available through our store (link posted soon).
Thanks.


guitarist155 said:


> will we pre-order through a website like last years? or will we tell you what we want?


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I LOVE IT!!!! You know I am always good for one 2x and one 3x shirt. And a 3x hoodie. Yippppeeeeee!!!! Can't wait!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks Larry - looking forward to some new shirts... I'm wearing out my old ones - they're turning grey...


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I'd buy one of those. Those are neat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

I Want One!!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

larry said:


>


I'll be wearin' one 'o these should anybody be wonderin' how to spot me at Netherworld....

*Thank you, Larry!! *And thank you Mr. or Mrs. (sorry I don't know which! ) t-shirt designer on an absolute *killer* job!!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Thank you all very much. This design is my design this year. My girlfriend is fine.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Larry they are terrific!!

the Muffster


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh yeah... I'm in!


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

The design is great Larry! I have one of the first T's (didn't get one since) and they keep getting better. Count me in for one this year. Just wondering...are you still doing bumber stickers? I have those too


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Larry, love the design! I'm in.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Pre-orders now being accepted!!

You can pre-order at: Haunt Mart

T-Shirts and Hoodies. 

(Orders shipped to USA only)

Thank you very much for your support!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I just ordered mine! Thanks!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Very sad, I don't get a hoodie since I'm in Canada


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

Just Ordered mine!!!


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Got my order in too.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Larry are they gonna be available for Canada and overseas at some point ? It would be a shame not having a chance to wear one . Anyway Great design looks good !


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

How difficult is it for one of us to order shirts and send them to these guys in Canada? Is it impossible or what? They could pay the difference in shipping, if they are super motivated and whatnot.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Was wondering if there is a size chart available? T shirts I'm guessing are pretty standard, but wondering about the hoodies.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Wow! Larry great job on the design.......


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

Just ordered mine too


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

Can't get one  how gutted am I .


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Tish said:


> Was wondering if there is a size chart available? T shirts I'm guessing are pretty standard, but wondering about the hoodies.


I would also really like to know the measurements of the shirts/hoodies. 

Not that I won't buy one anyways, but it would help me decide what size.

I'd wear a small but I want to know if I'll be swimming in a hoodie and if I should just go with a t-shirt.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

What the hey, I need a new jacket this winter, anyway.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

hmmm. I do not have a size chart. The sizes are pretty standard. If you wear an XL sweatshirt then an XL hoodie should work. 

Over the years that we have done hoodies and shirts, everyone has seemed to be happy with the sizes. If in doubt, maybe you can run to Walmart and see and try on some sizes.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

trying to decide between a small and medium...anyone from last year have any advice? I like my clothes a little fitted...also I am assuming these are unisex? If so then I would most likely go with a small.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Got mine ordered!!


----------



## Macabre1 (Jan 13, 2004)

Got mine ordered too. Can't wait. Thanks Larry!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Great artwork! Love and ordered me a hoodie. I'll be wearing it while I'm setting up the haunt.


----------



## guitarist155 (Sep 25, 2007)

how long will these be for sale?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Pre-sale is expected to be through the end of the month. 
A few extra shirts will be ordered, but only a FEW.



guitarist155 said:


> how long will these be for sale?


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

i have also already got my order in.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks all for your support.

FYI: There are a couple of people who ordered, but then did not pay.

Make sure when you are placing your order, that you click on "Proceed To Make Payment" towards the end of the order process.

Thanks.


----------



## guitarist155 (Sep 25, 2007)

ordered mine


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Mine too! Cant wait to wear it when I am setting up the yard!


----------

